# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Здравствуйте!

## HenryH

Всем здравствуйте, я создал профиль на этот форум год назад. Меня зовут Генри, я живу в Англии на юге.  
Честно я был нервен, и вскоре после создания профиля начинала работать со мной латвийская женщина. Потом, я забыл о форуме.
Так, я опять скажу здравствуйте  ::

----------

